# Sport boot sizing



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Hi,
I barrel race my horse and so I am going to need a pair of sport boots for her. I don't know if she needs medium or small though. I don't know how to measure for sport so I was wondering if you could size them by the horses height or not. She is about 14.3 hands. If you can't, how do you measure a horse for sport boots? 
also. Are there any sport boots that would be recommended for barrel racing? 
Thanks.


----------

